# Just moved back to the area after 3years! What is biting where?



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey guys I was on this forum when I moved away 3 years ago and got a ton of great advice! I am interested to find out what is biting and if the Bonita are still around the pcola beach pier? Also if anyone knows where I could get a solid bait net and mullet net at a good price let me know! Also a good pen fish and crab trap would also be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome back.
Inshore: Trout, Stripers, Sheepshead, Redfish.
Offshore is holding a few Kings here & there, AJ's, Groupers, Tuna, Wahoo etc. if you run to the rigs and deeper.


----------



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks! What about a good net?


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Copelands Bait and tackle in Freeport FL I have 3 of his nets one 10ft bait net 3/8 inch mesh and a 10ft bag net and a 12ft brail both 1 1/8 inch mesh all his nets are hand made and cost from 12 to 16 dollars a foot depending on any extras


----------

